# New Zealand pics - the B&W -



## doenoe (May 16, 2007)

Here are some black and white pics i made on my trip in New Zealand
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8





You can see more here: http://www.daanschouwe.nl/Nieuw Zeeland/Index

Thanks for looking 
Greetz Daan


----------



## lostprophet (May 16, 2007)

great shots there Daan #1 is my fave


----------



## L. Wood (May 16, 2007)

Daan,
      I have just been to New Zealand, and sadly my pictures, are only a fraction as beautiful as yours. I am so impressed. Thankyou for posting. Your images are inspiring.


----------



## schumionbike (May 16, 2007)

wow, great images, can't even pick a favorite


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 16, 2007)

nice my favs are 6 & 8


----------



## cedew (May 16, 2007)

Great set, thanks for taking a moment to share these.


----------



## doenoe (May 17, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Mohain (May 17, 2007)

More great pics Daan, especially the first 3. Looks like you're having a blast over there :thumbup:


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 17, 2007)

Great shots.  I like #'s 1 & 6.....

~Kristen


----------



## Tangerini (May 17, 2007)

Oh my, I think I'm on beautiful photo overload.


----------



## taperjeangirl. (May 17, 2007)

Wow those were beautiful! Very good job!


----------



## Alex_B (May 17, 2007)

i like #6 alot, and the last one 

#2 could maybe benefit from a different crop, maybe 2:1


----------



## doenoe (May 18, 2007)

thanks for the compliments 
And yes, i really had a blast. It was the greatest thing ever. Im so glad i made this trip 
Maybe im gonna try a different crop later on.


----------

